
Patterns for Writing Simple Code - treyhuffine
https://medium.com/gitconnected/my-top-4-patterns-for-writing-simple-code-466705ac0b97
======
letientai299
I clicked into the link, thought that I would read Return Early[0] or
something similar. The patterns listed there is neither new nor interesting,
and isn't Enricher just another name for Decorator?

[0]
[https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/q/18454/222357](https://softwareengineering.stackexchange.com/q/18454/222357)

------
HereBeBeasties
The irony! A post on writing simple code having as its first suggestion the
use of abstract factories. Am I on /r/nottheonion?

